# Game Audio Rates and Standards



## dannthr (Feb 11, 2009)

If you create audio for games I need your help assembling a massive industry-wise analysis on freelance and in-house audio creation.

If you have created audio credited or uncredited, free or paid for games in the year 2008, I want to hear from you.

Game Audio Survey is a not-for-profit information project that strives to inform the Game Industry about the Game Audio Marketplace, Culture, and Technology trends.

However, before I can do that, I need your help in gathering data. On the website is a survey that can be completed in 5 minutes or less that needs your answers:

Game Audio Survey



Some of you have found my preliminary survey helpful with results like this:
Prelim Results

With your help we can explore our industry more deeply than ever before.

Thanks for your time and please comment below your thoughts on this study AND if you would like to throw down an editorial! 

Additionally, if you would like to see other cultural or technological trends studied--please post below with the kinds of surveys you would like to see me implement in the future.

I'll be setting up little mini-surveys throughout the year.


Additionally, I'm also on the look out for interesting editorials/rants/informed opinions on the game audio industry/culture/economics/technology/trends/etc...

More info here:
http://www.gameaudioforum.com/phpBB3/vi ... =14&t=1448


Thanks guys,


----------



## erockrazor (Feb 14, 2009)

I havent worked with game audio .. yet but I want to bump this up and wish you the best luck with your survey. It can only help. Musicians helping musicians ... right? Eric


----------



## dannthr (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks, Eric!


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 17, 2009)

This is great. Unfortunately I can not provide any game-related data but poked around the site nevertheless. The programming is clever done with detailed questions popping up if you mark an item. This could be a good model for a similar survey for other music genres, no?

Shouldn't this thread be a sticky?


----------



## dannthr (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot, Hannes, I spent untold hours programming and integrating programming components into the site and the survey itself with many stupid hours put into cross browser compatability.

Sometimes webdesign feels like such a futile effort.

I've mulled around a "film audio survey" site as well, but obviously people are already thinking along those lines considering the other thread.

Rousseau, any help is obviously most welcome--I'll be sending that PM post haste.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 15, 2009)

I just wanted to remind everyone that this is the final day to take the Game Audio Market Survey.

If you haven't taken it yet, definitely spend the next 5 minutes doing so--the more responses we get the more accurate our data.

If you have, let a friend know that the deadline is fast approaching.

About 14 hours left.

Cheers, and thanks to everyone who has been so supportive of this effort.

Together we make our industry a better place--that's what this is all about.

Sincerely,


----------

